# Movicol - disguising in food?



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi,
I really hope you can help. My 19 Mth old little boy has had trouble opening his bowels (suspected witholding) and has been precribed Movicol, pretty much as a first line of enquiry to see if it is any help. 
I know that he instructions say to mix it with a 1/4 glass of water and drink, but Im hoping you can advise me if it is okay to mix it with water and then use it to make his porridge. he hates juice and flavoured drinks and therefore he is refusing to drink it as he can taste it in plain water, I tried hiding it in his bottle but he refused that too.

Thanks in advance
Nellie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nellie,

Sorry to hear about the wee ones problem   can be quite common in toddlers though   Not overly surprised to hear that he won't take it in bottle as most kids can tell when their drink has been 'spiked'  

I'm afraid there is no other advice from the company literature about how to take the powder but I can't see that there would be a problem with mixing it with his porridge to try and get him to take it. Better to try something than him just not taking it at all.

Hope it works  

Maz x


----------



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Again.......
Thanks for the reply.
The spiking of the porridge is a sucess....  well today anyway!
Fingers crossed it does the trick for him, he had his third dose today should soon see the "effects"  

nellie x


----------

